# Come on already Dish



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok,
I understand this 200 channel thing, but why in the world would they put 15 VOD channels/Movies on channel 1?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
Dish has always done a good job of keeping those PPV and VOD channels higher up, in the 500's, and away from normal every day channels and never near the OTA channels. Now I was able to lock out Channel 1, but why move these movie channels at all? Keep them were they belong higher up and away from the Normal everyday channels already.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The answer to that is simple.
CABLE usually uses channel 1 for its on demand.
Dish thought it would be a good idea to do that same so that people switching from cable would find Dishs VOD


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH is putting the candy on the checkout stands. If you don't see the movie you may not go looking for the movie.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

Never used the VOD service. If I pay for one can it be stored on my HD? Or is it "watch only"?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> DISH is putting the candy on the checkout stands. If you don't see the movie you may not go looking for the movie.


Oh I think I understand now. It just caught me off guard this morning. Lazy habit of just hitting any key in the 1-6 range, and it takes me right to the local channel 6 news in the morning, sometimes I haven't had a cup of coffee, to see clearly. Not sure what button I pressed and end up with a blurb about renting a Michael Jackson movie, 14 up channels later I get to channel 6, that was just a surprise. 
It is nice though you can lock the channel out, so you don't have to see them, if you don't want to, and my lazy habit works again after the lock out.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Dish97 said:


> Never used the VOD service. If I pay for one can it be stored on my HD? Or is it "watch only"?


VOD is 'watch only' for the full 24 hours from the moment you order it.


----------

